# 328d owners: Can you measure def fluid level?



## m6pwr (Jan 26, 2008)

I've got a new 328d diesel. Great car. My question deals with the ability to measure the level of diesel emission fluid (def) - - much the same way as you can measure the oil level whenever you want.

I was under the impression that the def lasts as long as the factory oil change interval (about 10k miles on the 2014's) and that the fluid need only be replaced or refilled by the dealer at the regular oil service intervals. But I read in the Owner's Manual that the def may need to be replaced once between regular service appointments - - and if you drive in a "sporty" style, the owner may need to replenish the def more often than that. No big problem.

The Owner's Manual indicates it is possible to measure the def level using the iDrive Control Display as follows: select "Vehicle info", "Vehicle status", "Diesel exhaust fluid". Well, I tried that on my 328d and there is no entry or selection for Diesel exhaust fluid under Vehicle status. 

Any other 328d owners out there have the same problem, or is there another way to measure the def level? By the way, I have a recent production 328d (October 2013).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't have idrive and have never tried to measure my DEF level.

DEF is programmed to be injected at a rate of 1-3% of fuel consumption. You know your DEF tank capacity and your fuel consumption rate, program that over the oil change interval and see what you get.

Most of us are able to go the full OCI if 13k miles without adding. Some have to add some but usually because it was never filled completely at the last service or the possibility the metering pump is injected it too rich.

But as I said above I've never tried checking my DEF level or think I can in my non Idrive 2010 335D.


----------



## d3z (Nov 13, 2013)

I have not been able to find the DEF measurement screen, either. I guess we just have to wait for the 1k warning, which is rather annoying.

I was pleasantly surprised to discover an oil dipstick on the engine, though. So, I might consider sending an oil sample off to be tested.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I too regret the lack of a DEF tank guage in the 335d. My service advisor told me of a fellow who got stranded down in Mexico when his DEF tank ran dry and he got into the no-start mode. Seriously. Suppose you got the whole fam packed in the car for a cross country jaunt late one Saturday afternoon? You could be sitting at a truck stop in Green River, Colorado (reads: nowhere) fuming.

Can the dealer even measure the level without filling and just looking at the void volume!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

If you're that worried about it or going on a road trip fill it up before the trip. Problem solved. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I always carry a .5 Liter bottle of VW/Audi DEF fluid in the back of my diesel.
It has a handy pour spout too.

I carried the one over from the 335d to my X5d.

You can get it at any VW or Audi dealership.

The BMW .5L is pricey!

Alternatively, DEF is available in bulk gallon bottles at Truck stops - pennies compared to the BMW dollars per ounce...


----------



## stevers (Oct 20, 2013)

May just be something that could be unlocked by coding. I don't have any F30 dumps handy to check against.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

Pat_X5 said:


> I always carry a .5 Liter bottle of VW/Audi DEF fluid in the back of my diesel.
> It has a handy pour spout too.
> 
> I carried the one over from the 335d to my X5d.
> ...


When I went to the local VW dealer to buy the smaller size that has the type of top used to directly screw on to the DEF filler tube, they said they no longer carried it. Since I was going on a LONG road trip, I hesitantly went to the BMW dealership and bought the 1/2-gallon bottle with the proper filler top for 12 dollars plus change, including tax. That is expensive, but since I plan to reuse that bottle (cutting off the bottom) with the cheaper bulk DEF, it seemed like a prudent investment that wouldn't break the bank. I used the bottle recently to avoid going to the dealer at an inconvenient time when I got the 999-mile warning.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Correction,
1/2 gallon (not half Liter).

Guess the VW $8 per bottle sells out ???

BMW never will sell out at $12 per bottle ??


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Pat_X5 said:


> I always carry a .5 Liter bottle of VW/Audi DEF fluid in the back of my diesel.
> It has a handy pour spout too.
> 
> I carried the one over from the 335d to my X5d.
> ...


You can also bring your own container to many truck stops and pump DEF just like diesel. In my area, Pilot is selling it for $2.79/gallon.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Pat_X5 said:


> Correction,
> 1/2 gallon (not half Liter).
> 
> Guess the VW $8 per bottle sells out ???
> ...


Simple math:
$1.50 DEF + 10.50 Plastic bottle = $12 :bigpimp:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

montr said:


> Simple math:
> $1.50 DEF + 10.50 Plastic bottle = $12 :bigpimp:


+1! :rofl:


----------



## CA Bimmer (Jan 20, 2009)

what is the capacity of the 328d? Thanks


----------

